# New Haircut



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh My Word - he is fantastic! My spoos have the same ball and it is one of their favorites


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man Vinne!!!  
Looking handsome as ever. I LOVE the new haircut! So cool


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Oh My Word - he is fantastic! My spoos have the same ball and it is one of their favorites


Thanks - he loves those balls - we have several - they are great for throwing and tugging. I can put biscuits in the smaller ones too - he really likes that.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Oh man Vinne!!!
> Looking handsome as ever. I LOVE the new haircut! So cool


Thanks!! It was really hard to make that first cut with the clippers! You should have seen all the hair under my table when I was done!! :jaw:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WOOHOO! He looks great! Vinnie has beautiful skin! Couldn't bring yourself to do the lion tail though? ;D It looks amazing regardless!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He looks awesome! Hmm, I think as Fluffy mentioned, that lion tail would just complete the picture though.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> He looks awesome! Hmm, I think as Fluffy mentioned, that lion tail would just complete the picture though.


Thanks!!

Tail hair? I know, but I just can't do it! :biggrin: It takes too long to grow back out. It's a good 6-8 inches long right now.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks great - I like it! One of these days I am sure you will surprise us with trimming back his tail hair


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

He looks great! I love his long tail! I wish my poodle had a full tail.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Olie said:


> He looks great - I like it! One of these days I am sure you will surprise us with trimming back his tail hair


I trim up the ends every couple months, but that's it... wonder how long I can get it???? LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I trim up the ends every couple months, but that's it... wonder how long I can get it???? LOL


I'm doing this with Vegas's tail lol I have taken some length off the tip and base though, but I'm going to let it just grow now


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Vinnie looks fantabulous!! Love the new "do"


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He looks great! I love Vinnie because he looks just so masculine.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fabulous, he looks like he has a natural tail ! My Baldr has one too, I just love it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> Fabulous, he looks like he has a natural tail ! My Baldr has one too, I just love it.


Thanks! Yep - that tail is allllllllll natural - all 9 1/2 inches of it!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks great! Im sure his butt is much cooler!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What an athletic guy! He looks great! Love the do. . . he looks so happy in it!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> I have been wanting to put Vinnie in a lion trim (PWD style) for quite some time. I had the day off from work and decided it was time :biggrin: The photo is not the greatest - it's hot and muggy out and we just wanted to come back inside to the air conditioning - he's much cuter in person!!


What a handsome guy and LoL, Does he go anywhere without something in his mouth?  Adorable, and the clip looks nice on him.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow! that must have been a bit scary to shave the HAIR! I can see myself being all nervous when ever I get around to doing a continental on Paris too! He looks good though! Can't wait to see more pics........ hint hint!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Thanks! Yep - that tail is allllllllll natural - all 9 1/2 inches of it!


Fabulous !!!
I have never measured Baldr's tail, so you just prompted me to do that.
Vinnie is a klein so he is smaller than Baldr, and Baldr's tail is a lucky 13 inches.
Hurray for natural tails !!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

He looks great!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> wow! that must have been a bit scary to shave the HAIR! I can see myself being all nervous when ever I get around to doing a continental on Paris too! He looks good though! Can't wait to see more pics........ hint hint!


LOL - you should have seen me FD - my hand was hovering with the clippers over his back and I kept checking the location over and over and finally just took the plunge. After the first couple swipes, I thought I had made a HUGE mistake and there was no going back. But then, it started looking really cute. I love it now. I think I probably should have gone about an inch more forward, but I can do that next time. I'll try to get some decent photos today.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> Fabulous !!!
> I have never measured Baldr's tail, so you just prompted me to do that.
> Vinnie is a klein so he is smaller than Baldr, and Baldr's tail is a lucky 13 inches.
> Hurray for natural tails !!


Wow - that's a tail!! :biggrin: I love the natural tail. There is a lot of hair on Vinnie's tail - it just about reaches to the floor if he lets it hang or if it's on his back, I can just about touch the back of his head with it. :lol:


----------

